# TSC equine pellet bedding



## teddyturnpickle (Jan 11, 2015)

In the middle of testing a few bags of these, and man are they burning HOT! I'm getting more heat from these than I do from Somersets and Greenways. Low fines in the bags, and the pine smells great. They are $5 a bag at my TSC. It says distributed by Tractor Supply, I ran a UPC search and don't come up with any results for who is bagging these for them. Does anyone know anything about them?


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 11, 2015)

An it won't take long to clean your stall.


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 11, 2015)

Someone else last week discovered them on sale for I think $3. I used them instead of the high buck pine pellets last year in the Elena


----------



## shtrdave (Jan 11, 2015)

Do they dirty up the pipes because of the pitch in them?


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 11, 2015)

Nope, far better burning control in a pellet stove than the low temps of a wood stove or fireplace.


----------



## Chrisnow86 (Jan 11, 2015)

I picked up a ton of minute man softwoods from TSC nice pellet decent heat and really low ash.. Said on the bag also doubles as horse bedding


----------



## drizler (Jan 11, 2015)

My daughter got some of those a few years back when they ran out of bedding.   I hope they burn good because they just sucked for bedding.    Keep em dry or the bag will swell up like an egg.    They look a lot like pellets but aren't bonded together nearly as tightly as they are meant to split apart easily for the horse to do. His deeds on.      Use them this year or as I sais they might swell and be ruined during the humid months


----------



## pell it (Jan 12, 2015)

shhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## F4jock (Jan 12, 2015)

Be interesting to follow this. We use sawdust from local mills for bedding. Get it by the pick-up load. Way cheaper than buying g it bagged. Mostly softwoods like Hemlock. Deoending on how these are produced I'd be afraid of sap and pitch.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 12, 2015)

funny, i saw them in my local TSC they were like 2 bucks a bag more expensive than the lignetics they carry for stoves


----------



## millerized (Jan 12, 2015)

They usually run $7ish here. But they work great for my stove when I don't fill up the litter box with them. 
And yes, it also makes great cat litter...MUCH cheaper than Feline Pine that sells for $11 for 20lbs


----------



## F4jock (Jan 12, 2015)

millerized said:


> They usually run $7ish here. But they work great for my stove when I don't fill up the litter box with them.
> And yes, it also makes great cat litter...MUCH cheaper than Feline Pine that sells for $11 for 20lbs


Neither of which clump. . . .


----------



## millerized (Jan 12, 2015)

F4jock said:


> Neither of which clump. . . .


No, but at the time with 18 cats and 12 litterboxes, having the ability to just toss the whole thing into the woods every other day is nice. Also, the expense is worth it on occasion. 
In the past 2 years though, all of the cats have been indoor/outdoor on their schedule. Only a few of them have stayed with the litterboxes as their main dumping point. Most go outside in the woods or back yard to do their business now and I can afford to put down the scoopable stuff.
Yeah...I'm the crazy cat guy.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Jan 12, 2015)

millerized said:


> No, but at the time with 18 cats and 12 litterboxes, having the ability to just toss the whole thing into the woods every other day is nice. Also, the expense is worth it on occasion.
> In the past 2 years though, all of the cats have been indoor/outdoor on their schedule. Only a few of them have stayed with the litterboxes as their main dumping point. Most go outside in the woods or back yard to do their business now and I can afford to put down the scoopable stuff.
> Yeah...I'm the crazy cat guy.


 

Sounds like my wife.  IMO cats are a PITA especially when dumping in the grass and me stepping in the poop.  Cat poop is nasty....  Cats are nasty.


----------



## F4jock (Jan 12, 2015)

millerized said:


> No, but at the time with 18 cats and 12 litterboxes, having the ability to just toss the whole thing into the woods every other day is nice. Also, the expense is worth it on occasion.
> In the past 2 years though, all of the cats have been indoor/outdoor on their schedule. Only a few of them have stayed with the litterboxes as their main dumping point. Most go outside in the woods or back yard to do their business now and I can afford to put down the scoopable stuff.
> Yeah...I'm the crazy cat guy.


We haven seven and I thought we were nuts. . . . .

BTW after the last load of garbage I got from TSC I won't burn anything they sell unless it's my only option.


----------



## SXIPro (Jan 12, 2015)

millerized said:


> No, but at the time with 18 cats and 12 litterboxes, having the ability to just toss the whole thing into the woods every other day is nice. Also, the expense is worth it on occasion.
> In the past 2 years though, all of the cats have been indoor/outdoor on their schedule. Only a few of them have stayed with the litterboxes as their main dumping point. Most go outside in the woods or back yard to do their business now and I can afford to put down the scoopable stuff.
> Yeah...I'm the crazy cat guy.


 
18 cats? Raising 'cattle' for the local Chinese restaurants?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Jan 12, 2015)

SXIPro said:


> 18 cats? Raising 'cattle' for the local Chinese restaurants?


 

Thats just plain wrong.....

I thought it was.......  New Chinese cookbook says.....'100 ways to wok your dog'......


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 12, 2015)

SidecarFlip said:


> Thats just plain wrong.....
> 
> I thought it was.......  New Chinese cookbook says.....'100 ways to wok your dog'......


 


no thats plain "Wong" 


 Koreans are more partial to dog i think, never saw cat served there but have had dog there before


----------



## SidecarFlip (Jan 12, 2015)

It's almost lunch time and I just lost my apetite.......


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Johnny_Fiv3 (Jan 12, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> Someone else last week discovered them on sale for I think $3. I used them instead of the high buck pine pellets last year in the Elena



It was me. TSC out here was running a sale that week for $3 a bag. Now they are $5 a bag, still 80 cents cheaper than the pellets they are selling. I went back after my first purchase and bought 10 more bags. These things burn like crazy and with another cold snap coming, I wanted more on hand. I have been "cutting" the Green Supremes with these with excellent results.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Jan 12, 2015)

Johnny_Fiv3 said:


> It was me. TSC out here was running a sale that week for $3 a bag. Now they are $5 a bag, still 80 cents cheaper than the pellets they are selling. I went back after my first purchase and bought 10 more bags. These things burn like crazy and with another cold snap coming, I wanted more on hand. I have been "cutting" the Green Supremes with these with excellent results.


 

I believe thats a 'per bag' price.  If you buy (pellets) in bulk, it's cheaper (I think at least here it is)....


----------



## SidecarFlip (Jan 12, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> View attachment 150439


 

Think I'll have some Spam on crackers for lunch now.....


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 12, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> View attachment 150439


Woof, woof woof woof.
Me, I no see.
Reminds me of the Doritos ad and the Great Dane burying the cat in the backyard and bribing the owner with chips.


----------



## F4jock (Jan 12, 2015)

SidecarFlip said:


> Think I'll have some Spam on crackers for lunch now.....


I'm going vegan. . . .


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 12, 2015)

F4jock said:


> I'm going vegan. . . .


You know what the Indians call a vegan? A poor hunter


----------



## pell it (Jan 12, 2015)

Saw these at TSC today. Maybe lignetics is bagging the private label ones too? Who knows!!


----------



## F4jock (Jan 12, 2015)

Last ones I got there were Indecks bagged as TSC. Never again!


----------



## kniffin50 (Jan 12, 2015)

I use these in the chicken coop,when I first saw them I said to myself hummmm. Now I will run a bag thru to see what happens.And if that works when I clean the coop I'll press it and make blocks for the wood stove.


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 12, 2015)

Benson MN has a power plant powered by poultry litter.


----------



## millerized (Jan 12, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> Benson MN has a power plant powered by poultry litter.


Sounds kinda chickenshit to me!


----------



## F4jock (Jan 12, 2015)

millerized said:


> Sounds kinda chickenshit to me!


One stack I don't wanna be anywhere near.  . . . .


----------



## funflyer (Jan 12, 2015)

I still get Heatrs at HD for 3.98 a bag and most of the time they give me the 10% Military discount. I also saw those horse pellets at TSC and wondered. If they drop the price to 3 bucks again, I'll have to give them a try. Now, why am I craving Chinese for lunch? I think I'll go eat rice and Wontons with fake crab meat but nothing that may have been a domestic pet a few days ago.


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 12, 2015)

millerized said:


> Sounds kinda chickenshit to me!


Minnesota is number 1 in Turkeys and seems  Governors too


----------



## F4jock (Jan 12, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> Minnesota is number 1 in Turkeys and seems  Governors too


And sometimes they merge the two . . . .


----------



## SidecarFlip (Jan 12, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> Benson MN has a power plant powered by poultry litter.


 


kniffin50 said:


> use these in the chicken coop,when I first saw them I said to myself hummmm. Now I will run a bag thru to see what happens.And if that works when I clean the coop I'll press it and make blocks for the wood stove.


 
Poultry litter isn't all that bad (well, maybe the stink is).... for fuel  We have Herbrucks right in Ionia, Michigan that offers pelleitized chicken litter, bagged or bulk for 160 bucks a ton (delivery extra).  www.herbrucks.com

Woodstove blocks sounds interesting.  I guess you could rig up some sort of press.  No worse than burning a cow pie.


----------



## F4jock (Jan 12, 2015)

SidecarFlip said:


> Poultry litter isn't all that bad (well, maybe the stink is).... for fuel  We have Herbrucks right in Ionia, Michigan that offers pelleitized chicken litter, bagged or bulk for 160 bucks a ton (delivery extra).  www.herbrucks.com
> 
> Woodstove blocks sounds interesting.  I guess you could rig up some sort of press.  No worse than burning a cow pie.


Given the choice between chicken and cow I'll take horse.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Jan 12, 2015)

We have both here.  Horse apples and steer pies.  More pies than apples however.I have to go the local TSC empourium for some spray paint later.  I'll check out the equine bedding pellets abd report back on price and brand.


----------



## millerized (Jan 12, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> Minnesota is number 1 in Turkeys and seems  Governors too


Choosing the difference is like flipping a coin to see what side of the sh!t sandwich you get to eat first.


----------



## millerized (Jan 12, 2015)

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/tractor-supply-coreg;-pine-pellet-stall-bedding-40-lb
On sale down here...might have to stop by tomorrow.


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 12, 2015)

millerized said:


> Choosing the difference is like flipping a coin to see what side of the sh!t sandwich you get to eat first.


At least with the feathered ones you know the term length and when it ends you can enjoy. The unfeathered ones are full it and leave you with nothing but stink in the end.


----------



## F4jock (Jan 12, 2015)

millerized said:


> http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/tractor-supply-coreg;-pine-pellet-stall-bedding-40-lb
> On sale down here...might have to stop by tomorrow.


These MAY be Lignetics. If so they claim 100% pine with no fillers or binders.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Jan 12, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> At least with the feathered ones you know the term length and when it ends you can enjoy. The unfeathered ones are full it and leave you with nothing but stink in the end.


 
Touche'


----------



## mustangwagz (Jan 12, 2015)

They're on sale for 5 bucks a bag here.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Jan 12, 2015)

mustangwagz said:


> They're on sale for 5 bucks a bag here.


 
I believe thats the regular price, not on sale.  Won't be that desperate anytime this year.  I'll have at least a ton of Somerset's left over in ther spring.


----------



## kniffin50 (Jan 12, 2015)

SidecarFlip said:


> Poultry litter isn't all that bad (well, maybe the stink is).... for fuel  We have Herbrucks right in Ionia, Michigan that offers pelleitized chicken litter, bagged or bulk for 160 bucks a ton (delivery extra).  www.herbrucks.com
> 
> Woodstove blocks sounds interesting.  I guess you could rig up some sort of press.  No worse than burning a cow pie.


those chicken poop pellets look interesting


----------



## teddyturnpickle (Jan 12, 2015)

Day and a half into testing now, these suckers are burning HOT! I cant believe it.  I get just as much ash out to the side of the burn pot but in the burn pot itself is at least half as full as it usually is. I always dump my burn pot every 3 days, but i might get a couple more days with these. If they go on sale for $3 a bag here, im buying the whole ton.


----------



## F4jock (Jan 12, 2015)

Sale price here is five bucks a bag. Regular five ninety-nine.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Jan 12, 2015)

kniffin50 said:


> those chicken poop pellets look interesting


 
I get up that way quite a bit...it's on the way to my hunting ground so I may swing in and pick up a couple bags of poop to roast.  Hope it don't smell too awful bad.


----------



## WriteNoob (Jan 12, 2015)

stoveguy2esw said:


> no thats plain "Wong"
> 
> 
> Koreans are more partial to dog i think, never saw cat served there but have had dog there before



When I was over there, in the service, you only saw two kinds of dog running around. Very young pups, and old tough strays who wouldn't come anywhere near a human.  My favorite street food was yackie-mandu (absolutely no clue, on the spelling), a fried dumpling with a spicy meat-like filling. Delish, if your too drunk to wonder what you just ate.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 13, 2015)

yeah! fried Yaki ! loved that stuff ( dunno how to spell it either) but yeah, was like a fried dumpling with cabbage carrot radish and usually ground pork in it. salted and served in a paper bag.  after way too many OB beers or soju they were the best drunk food on the planet. developed a taste for Kimchee as well still eat it when i can find it.

we used to have a Korean restaurant in town that made the typical Korean fare and was quite good but the old woman "Agima" passed away and the place closed.
Korea has some really delicious cuisine they get a bad rap from the dog meat


----------



## F4jock (Jan 13, 2015)

stovdumplinga post: 1870101 said:
			
		

> yeah! fried Yaki ! loved that stuff ( dunno how to spell it either) but yeah, was like a fried dumpling with cabbage carrot radish and usually ground pork in it. salted and served in a paper bag.  after way too many OB beers or soju they were the best drunk food on the planet. developed a taste for Kimchee as well still eat it when i can find it.
> 
> we used to have a Korean restaurant in town that made the typical Korean fare and was quite good but the old woman "Agima" passed away and the place closed.
> Korea has some really delicious cuisine they get a bad rap from the dog meat


Yaki Mandu with Ponzu sauce. (Basically a Won Ton) You can easily make that and Kimchee as well.


----------



## WriteNoob (Jan 13, 2015)

stoveguy2esw said:


> yeah! fried Yaki ! loved that stuff ( dunno how to spell it either) but yeah, was like a fried dumpling with cabbage carrot radish and usually ground pork in it. salted and served in a paper bag.  after way too many OB beers or soju they were the best drunk food on the planet. developed a taste for Kimchee as well still eat it when i can find it.
> 
> we used to have a Korean restaurant in town that made the typical Korean fare and was quite good but the old woman "Agima" passed away and the place closed.
> Korea has some really delicious cuisine they get a bad rap from the dog meat



Can't even think the word 'Soju', without getting a phantom hangover.  Back in the 80's, we could get a medium sized popcorn bag of those Yaki for a buck. Hard to find decent Kimchee, in the north woods. You guys brought back some fun memories.  I'll stop interrupting the thread now, but thanks.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 13, 2015)

WriteNoob said:


> Can't even think the word 'Soju', without getting a phantom hangover.  Back in the 80's, we could get a medium sized popcorn bag of those Yaki for a buck. Hard to find decent Kimchee, in the north woods. You guys brought back some fun memories.  I'll stop interrupting the thread now, but thanks.


 


ditto here , was there 89-90 myself, we used to get it in the plain brown paper bag like one used to pack a lunch in, for a thousand won, basically like a buck and a quarter or so.


----------



## Chrisnow86 (Jan 13, 2015)

It's amazing where some of these threads can go.....


----------



## Jigger (Jan 13, 2015)

WriteNoob said:


> When I was over there, in the service, you only saw two kinds of dog running around. Very young pups, and old tough strays who wouldn't come anywhere near a human.  My favorite street food was yackie-mandu (absolutely no clue, on the spelling), a fried dumpling with a spicy meat-like filling. Delish, if your too drunk to wonder what you just ate.



Sorry no dog in this one.
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/sunny-anderson/korean-yaki-mandu-recipe.html


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Jan 13, 2015)

A few years back we needed some pellets as we were way down on shells and pellets were the only tune in town.

I scarfed up a full ton of bedding pellets CHEAP and they ran in the Quad 1000 just fine


----------



## SidecarFlip (Jan 13, 2015)

Chrisnow86 said:


> It's amazing where some of these threads can go.....


 

But it's easy to pull 'em back...

TSC has the equine bedding on sale down here in today's flyer, $4.99 a bag.


----------



## ken372 (Jan 14, 2015)

I hear a lot about these pine bedding pellets can I use these with regular duravent pipe or are they only safe for the multi fuel stoves with the other kind of pipe?


----------



## rich2500 (Jan 14, 2015)

Fine with regular duravent


----------



## gfreek (Jan 14, 2015)

Always looking to try different brands, I'll try to get some and see how they burn..


----------



## Johnny_Fiv3 (Jan 14, 2015)

Ran these last night. Not mixed with other pellets, just these. OMG, Becky look at that heat.

I need to get a temp probe for the blower vent. Right now all I have is the back of the hand test. Running on HR-4, which has been the setting for the past week or 2, I can't get my hand within 10 inches of the thing. Raging white fire, very little ash. 

It was -18°F last night in Palermo and the house was at 74°F. 

I think next season at least 2 of the tons I buy will be these just to have for the cold snaps.


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 14, 2015)

Johnny_Fiv3 said:


> Ran these last night. Not mixed with other pellets, just these. OMG, Becky look at that heat.
> 
> I need to get a temp probe for the blower vent. Right now all I have is the back of the hand test. Running on HR-4, which has been the setting for the past week or 2, I can't get my hand within 10 inches of the thing. Raging white fire, very little ash.
> 
> ...


Swipe Becky's meat thermometer


----------



## linc1216 (Jan 14, 2015)

Wow...! I'm going to try some of those horse pellets. My local TSC selling them for $5.00 a bag. Btw, did I mention how much I LOVE my Accentra 52i? Well, I do. I did a complete clean of the stove Friday after having it installed that Monday. My house has NEVER felt this warm.


----------



## mustangwagz (Jan 14, 2015)

Pelletized chicken crap, thats funny! lol Guess imma have to try and find some Pine Pellets. I have read they work great and burn hot...guess ill have to test that theory...seems as though, TSC is the only place that has them though..


----------



## clifftax (Jan 15, 2015)

Learn something new everyday


----------



## Peterfield (Jan 15, 2015)

gfreek said:


> Always looking to try different brands, I'll try to get some and see how they burn..



X2.


----------



## Phoenix Hatchling (Jan 15, 2015)

SidecarFlip said:


> Sounds like my wife.  IMO cats are a PITA especially when dumping in the grass and me stepping in the poop.  Cat poop is nasty....  Cats are nasty.



When we bought our home three years ago, the seller asked if I could feed the feral cats for her (which they had done for years and had caused damage to their scratching post/deck). Haven't seen a single one in the past year. Can't figure out why??


----------



## F4jock (Jan 15, 2015)

Ok they throw heat. What about consumption? Does it equate to stove pellets?


----------



## Johnny_Fiv3 (Jan 15, 2015)

When it isn't below zero, I am actually able to run my stove 1 setting lower (HR-2 instead of 3) to keep the house comfortable. This is turn lowers my consumption since my feed rate is tied to the HR setting. There is no manual feed rate setting for my stove.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Jan 15, 2015)

We just left TSC and I bought a couple bags tp try.  Not that I need any pellets but they look interesting.


----------



## pell it (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh Great!! Now that the cat is out of the bag, there will be horse bedding shortages too!!


----------



## F4jock (Jan 15, 2015)

pell it said:


> Oh Great!! Now that the cat is out of the bag, there will be horse bedding shortages too!!


Nah!  There will always be sawdust by the pickup load.


----------



## Peterfield (Jan 15, 2015)

My son bought a few bags today at TSC in Ipswich, MA  and is burning them now.  Hasn't been able to compare heat and ash quite yet but is impressed as they lit off fine and had a nice pine smell.  Funny thing was they had to charge him sales tax because they are bedding pellets, not home heating pellets.


----------



## linc1216 (Jan 15, 2015)

I picked up 6 bags of equine pellets from TSC today. I cleaned my stove really well and loaded it up with these pellets. I'm so impressed! My glass is staying clean and the HEAT is awesome. I'll definitely purchase more of these $5 per bag pellets. 

So far, I've burned Hardwood Heat, did pick up Green Supreme and most definitely the heat output didn't compare with Hardwood Heat. I still haven't gotten to my Lignetic's they're at the bottom of piles and piles of Hardwood Heat.


----------



## SKOAL MAN (Jan 15, 2015)

So basically this thread has convinced everyone that burns overpriced hardwood pellets, that softwood ones work just as good!


----------



## F4jock (Jan 15, 2015)

Are these really equivalent to softwood pellets made for a stove? Show me an analysis. Has anyone burned several tons or gone a full season using them with no problem? I can burn coal in my pellet stove too - for a while  . . . .

Come tell me your experience after several tons and I'll listen.


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 15, 2015)

Probably better


----------



## SKOAL MAN (Jan 15, 2015)

A friend of mine that lives in Simcoe Ontario used to get his pellets for $75 ton in his dump trailer straight from the mill.  He would drive under a silo and they would fill him up.  Now he buys them from a guy down the road baged for $100 ton!  He says hardware stores in the area don't even bother to try and sell pellets.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Jan 16, 2015)

They do smell good, I'll give them that.  I tossed in a bag but I had to go to work.  The wife said they didn't appear to make any more nor any less heat than the sommerset's do.

Between the straw and the wood shavings, I don't believe there will be a shortage of horse bedding materials.

No tax here in Michigan, it's ag exempt.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Jan 16, 2015)

SKOAL MAN said:


> A friend of mine that lives in Simcoe Ontario used to get his pellets for $75 ton in his dump trailer straight from the mill.  He would drive under a silo and they would fill him up.  Now he buys them from a guy down the road baged for $100 ton!  He says hardware stores in the area don't even bother to try and sell pellets.


 

I know where Simcoe is.  Thats a bit of a drive for me for pellets and I'd have the customs crap to deal with too.


----------



## Pellet-King (Jan 16, 2015)

Tried them few years ago, very ashy, little heat, what you might get and others around the country get will be different, so If you got a good batch....your lucky!


----------



## Johnny_Fiv3 (Jan 16, 2015)

I have so far used 15 bags of these. 10 mixed 50/50 with Green Supreme. 5 straight. 

Mixed with GS, it seems like I get a better burn of the GS. Definitely more heat output. Good down to about -10°F with this mix. By good I mean I can keep my stove at HR-3 to HR-4 and the house stays at or above 72°F. Once below -10°F I would have to set HR-5 aka raging inferno mode to keep the house at 70°F. Chews up pellets like crazy on 5, which is why I try to avoid using it. But hey, sometimes you just have to because mother nature said so. No unusual ash amounts either high or low, no blackening of anything and the glass clouded up like usual with the white haze. All in all these make for a great booster to an average quality pellet. So, if you're stuck buying GS or any other big box store average pellet, grab a few bags of these as well if you want to boost up the BTU on the cold nights.

Ran straight these pellets are hot. Like really hot. The other night at -18°F I was running on HR-4 and the house was 75°F! Very bright white flame that is tall. One thing I noticed is that when run by themselves they seem to "gas off" when some fresh pellets drop into the pot. Small wisps of smoke riding the flame. I used to burn wood, so gas off is the only term I am familiar with. I don't think that's what going on as the glass is not black, the stove internals are the typical white color and my vent pipe is clean. Also no smoke is seen leaving the pipe. Not sure what it is, perhaps someone else can explain it better. I have to get a meat thermometer or something so I can get good temp difference readings. Ash off of these is really low, very impressive actually. Well, I might find it impressively low because I'm used to burning average pellets that generate some ash. No blackening of the glass, just typical hazing as expected. 

I never seem to get bad clinkers. Not sure why. Every evening when I get home from work, I set the draft fan to 9 for about 15-20 minutes to "clear out" the burnpot. Not sure if that makes a difference, just providing the data.

Here in NY, these are not taxed as they are an Ag product. That may depend on county though since NY is a weird state when it comes to stuff like this.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Jan 16, 2015)

Johnny_Fiv3 said:


> Very bright white flame that is tall. One thing I noticed is that when run by themselves they seem to "gas off" when some fresh pellets drop into the pot.


.
The term is Gasification.  It's actually what you want to have happen.  The fuel bed isn't burning, the byproducts of the heated fuel bed are.  If you look close, the falmes will appear above the fuel itself a ways, with a blue base, almost magically appearing.  Gasification is the most efficient means of rapid oxidation and the most desireable...Softwood or hardwood makes no difference.


----------



## Peterfield (Jan 16, 2015)

I am thinking this might not be a bad way to extend your pellet supply toward the end of the season if wood pellets aren't readily available in the spring.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Jan 16, 2015)

Why not.  The only drawback in my view is price and quantity for the price.


----------



## gfreek (Jan 17, 2015)

Just tried a 5.00 bag and it's at least 75 degrees hotter than what I was burning.  Nice find


----------



## cocey2002 (Jan 17, 2015)

Picked up a bag for tomorrow morning. Will report my findings.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Jan 17, 2015)

Any findings aside, I've consumed 4 bags, they burn just fine.  Would I buy them, not really but I have numerous tons of Somerset's in the barn.  I'm not paying $4.99 a bag when my pellets are cheaper and corn is cheaper yet.


----------



## gfreek (Jan 17, 2015)

Peterfield said:


> I am thinking this might not be a bad way to extend your pellet supply toward the end of the season if wood pellets aren't readily available in the spring.


Yes


----------



## clifftax (Jan 17, 2015)

Just went through 2 bags. Not impressed. I dont think they burn any hotter then anything else I have burned. They cost more too then wood pellets so not worth it. BUT if your in a pinch and need pellets then these will do the trick. My glass was clean after a 12 hour burn I'll give ya that.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Jan 17, 2015)

Propane and NG are good in a pinch too and both are cheaper than 5 buck a bag horse bedding pellets.  Ambiance, surely at a price.


----------



## gfreek (Jan 17, 2015)

Propane at 1.99 gal and pellets at 250/ton, wouldn't pellets give better BTU for the money ??


----------



## 3650 (Jan 17, 2015)

The bedding pellets at TSC here are almost $6 a bag so think I'll keep burning my $4.49 hardwoods.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Jan 17, 2015)

gfreek said:


> Propane at 1.99 gal and pellets at 250/ton, wouldn't pellets give better BTU for the money ??


 
Not fr me, I pre bought my propane at $1.51 per gallon.


----------



## bbfarm (Jan 17, 2015)

Buy all you want. It won't cause a bedding shortage for me. The pellets are horrible for bedding.

I got 5 bags free one year to try. Putting these on a concrete stall floor is the equivalent of marbles.

You have to wet them down first and they give no padding for the horses to lay on. I ended up using shavings and just putting these down where they would pee

Of course this was re pellet stove or I would have just burned them


----------



## millerized (Jan 18, 2015)

Still on sale yesterday when I went in. Picked up 10 bags to mix with the HW pellets they sell. $5.00 vs $5.19 bag.

Cashier thought I was going to spend my afternoon mucking stalls. I told him what they were for, he (immediately) mentally calculated the cost difference and asked if they work. I'm sure the price will go up now that someone knows what they can be used as an "emergency, we're out of HW pellets and we need heat" scenario.

What I have noticed is that the pellets are much smaller in length than what normally comes out of the HW bags. The longest pine pellet is about 1/2"...the HW pellets pushing 1.5"-2". Much less bridging in my hopper feed than most hardwood pellets...

BUT....they feed through my basket design so much faster than the HW pellets....need to make a smaller width basket as the stove pushes 600-650F stack temp on low.


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 18, 2015)

millerized said:


> Still on sale yesterday when I went in. Picked up 10 bags to mix with the HW pellets they sell. $5.00 vs $5.19 bag.
> 
> Cashier thought I was going to spend my afternoon mucking stalls. I told him what they were for, he (immediately) mentally calculated the cost difference and asked if they work. I'm sure the price will go up now that someone knows what they can be used as an "emergency, we're out of HW pellets and we need heat" scenario.
> 
> ...


Those long pellets are not to PFI standards then.


----------



## F4jock (Jan 18, 2015)

SidecarFlip said:


> .
> The term is Gasification.  It's actually what you want to have happen.  The fuel bed isn't burning, the byproducts of the heated fuel bed are.  If you look close, the falmes will appear above the fuel itself a ways, with a blue base, almost magically appearing.  Gasification is the most efficient means of rapid oxidation and the most desireable...Softwood or hardwood makes no difference.


Actually in that zone just above the fuel there is no flame.


----------



## gfreek (Jan 18, 2015)

millerized said:


> What I have noticed is that the pellets are much smaller in length than what normally comes out of the HW bags. The longest pine pellet is about 1/2"...the HW pellets pushing 1.5"-2". Much less bridging in my hopper feed than most hardwood pellets...


Yup noticed that too..


----------



## MuchoBueno (Jan 18, 2015)

F4jock said:


> I'm going vegan. . . .


Never!


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Jan 18, 2015)

Years ago, the depot had some pine pellets (Stove kind) 
These were bagged under the Heartland Brand name.

We stocked in about 5 ton and they were great.
House smelled good too.

Any more we keep a small amount of pellets for the Quad, just in case we need it, but run almost entirely on the shells.

The bedding pellets are a tad more crumbly, but will do in a pinch, LIKE WHEN ITS COLD


----------



## mustangwagz (Jan 18, 2015)

just picked up 2 bags to try. local TSC has TONS of them so if need be, ill grab some!


----------



## lagger (Jan 18, 2015)

gonna have to try a couple of bags of those ... if they have the softwood ones at my local TSCs


----------



## bags (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm going to try them out because it might be the only softwood I can get ahold of around here plus it will give me some reference on burning another type of pellet. I've only have one ton of ProPellets which were good hardwood but had some long pellets and Somersets. I did do a 50 / 50 corn / pellet mix which burned good so far. Worth a shot I'd say but Somersets are easily obtained here so why flirt with possible disaster????? Curiosity might get the best of me.


----------



## mustangwagz (Jan 20, 2015)

well, i bought 2 bags and let my "sets" pretty much run outta the hopper, filled it up with about 20lbs of these pellets (mixed with corn also) and so far, ive dropped about 5 degree's at same setting i was on all day. outside temps have been fairly consistant to...however i know for a fact at about same outside temp on this setting, my home is much warmer.  Usually end up turning it down a notch by now. lol Then up a tad before bed.  But as of now, im mixing in some Sets'N'Corn with my Pine'N'Corn. haha.  Not impressed here....just my 2 cents.


----------



## lagger (Jan 20, 2015)

I grabbed 3 bags today of these also .. will give them a trial soon


----------



## bogieb (Jan 21, 2015)

I grabbed a couple of bags last night and will wait until I clean the stove to put them in - or for a really cold day.


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Jan 21, 2015)

Some of the bedding pellets come in 30# bags


----------



## bogieb (Jan 21, 2015)

Snowy Rivers said:


> Some of the bedding pellets come in 30# bags



and even worse is some come in 20# and were more than the $5/bag TS pellets.


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 21, 2015)

Started to make very small hay bales for the horse crowd too. (Mother calls them idiot cubes)


----------



## bags (Jan 22, 2015)

Smaller likely means more profit and people can now load hay and horse supplies into their Smart Cars.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Jan 22, 2015)

Can't say as though any of my hay customers have 'smart cars' or Prius' or anything small.  All my customers have at least a 3/4 ton pickup and most have a 1 ton King Ranch or Silverado.

Don't think you could even get one bale of hay in a smart car.  Too big.


----------

